# ? about al 80's......



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thinking about putting tanks on my Christmas list. Was wanting some input on manufacturer's. Who would you recommend? Which would you stay away from?

Thanks


----------



## jbondu1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well as far as aluminum tanks I like the Luxfer brand of tanks,I also use high pressure 65 steel tanks Worthington brand(3442 psi) also helps you get rid of some of that excess weight if you know what I mean, well just my opinion.:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

They're all good these days if you're buying new. For used just be sure the original hydro is in the 90's and you'll have nothing to worry about. It's the pre-88 Luxfers that are a problem, as well as few others. I'll let Jim or one of the Rich's fill you in on the specifics, as I'm a little foggy on the other manufacturers.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Most people buy aluminum tanks at first in order to sell them later to get steel tanks. If there is any chance that you might want steel tanks, save up to get them right off the bat. Better bouyancy characteristics and more air in most cases. I am an air hog and need a steel 95 or more that is over pressurized to stay down with my dive buddies on AL 80's.

But any new AL tank these days will do the trick.


----------



## paulithepin (Oct 13, 2007)

I bought and soldAL 80'sto finally end up withsteel tanks. I have never looked back. I am also an air hog so the increased volume continues to be a plus and I was able to dramatically reduce the amount of lead needed due to the weight of the steel. If you are not an air hog and dont require a lot of lead, any new/slightly usedAL 80 should do fine.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow... didn't know that about the steel tanks (just got my OW cert in Aug)......appreciate the info guys.


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well great advice from all, I would say go with low pressure 95's or 108. Plus if you had to sell them they go alot better than al's.


----------

